# Ligue 1 2015/2016: date, calendario, partite, classifiche.



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2015)

Comincia fra soli 2 giorni, il 7 agosto, la Ligue 1, massimo campionato francese. Il primo big match sarà tra i campioni in carica del PSG e il Monaco alla 4° giornata.

Le novità di questa edizione 2015/2016 sono il Troyes, l'Angers e il Gazélec Ajaccio, quest'ultima all'esordio nella prima divisione.

Ecco l'intero calendario della competizione:

*1° giornata (7,8 e 9 agosto)*
GFC Ajaccio–Troyes
Lyon–Lorient
Lille-PSG
Bordeaux-Reims
Marseille-Caen
Toulouse-Saint-Étienne
Nantes-Guingamp
Nice-Monaco
Montpellier-Angers
Bastia-Rennes

*2° giornata (15 agosto)*
Angers-Nantes
Monaco-Lille
Saint-Étienne-Bordeaux
Guingamp-Lyon
Troyes-Nice
Lorient-Bastia
PSG-GFC Ajaccio
Caen-Toulouse
Reims-Marseille
Rennes-Montpellier

*3° giornata (22 agosto)*
Lorient-Saint-Étienne
Nantes-Reims
GFC Ajaccio-Angers
Lille-Bordeaux
Montpellier-PSG
Nice-Caen
Marseille-Troyes
Lyon-Rennes
Bastia-Guingamp
Toulouse-Monaco

*4° giornata (29 agosto)*
Angers-Nice
Monaco-PSG
Saint-Étienne-Bastia
Guingamp-Marseille
Troyes-Montpellier
Bordeaux-Nantes
Lille-GFC Ajaccio
Caen-Lyon
Reims-Lorient
Rennes-Toulouse

*5° giornata (12 settembre)*
Troyes-Caen
Lorient-Angers
Nantes-Rennes
GFC Ajaccio-Monaco
Montpellier-Saint-Étienne
Nice-Guingamp
Marseille-Bastia
Lyon-Lille
PSG-Bordeaux
Toulouse-Reims

*6° giornata (19 settembre)*
Angers-Troyes
Monaco-Lorient
Saint-Étienne-Nantes
Guingamp-GFC Ajaccio
Bordeaux-Toulouse
Marseille-Lyon
Bastia-Nice
Caen-Montpellier
Reims-PSG
Rennes-Lille

*7° giornata (23 settembre)*
Angers-Reims
Troyes-Saint-Étienne
Lorient-Caen
GFC Ajaccio-Rennes
Lille-Nantes
Montpellier-Monaco
Nice-Bordeaux
Lyon-Bastia
PSG-Guingamp
Toulouse-Marseille

*8° giornata (26 settembre)*
Saint-Étienne-Nice
Guingamp-Monaco
Bordeaux-Lyon
Nantes-PSG
Montpellier-Lorient
Marseille-Angers
Bastia-Toulouse
Caen-GFC Ajaccio
Reims-Lille
Rennes-Troyes

*9° giornata (3 ottobre)*
Angers-Bastia
Monaco-Rennes
Troyes-Guingamp
Lorient-Bordeaux
GFC Ajaccio-Toulouse
Lille-Montpellier
Nice-Nantes
Lyon-Reims
PSG-Marseille
Caen-Saint-Étienne

*10° giornata (17 ottobre)*
Monaco-Lyon
Saint-Étienne-GFC Ajaccio
Guingamp-Lille
Bordeaux-Montpellier
Nantes-Troyes
Marseille-Lorient
Bastia-PSG
Reims-Caen
Rennes-Nice
Toulouse-Angers

*11° giornata (24 ottobre)*
Angers-Guingamp
Bordeaux-Troyes
Lorient-Rennes
GFC Ajaccio-Nice
Lille-Marseille
Montpellier-Bordeaux
Lyon-Toulouse
PSG-Saint-Étienne
Caen-Nantes
Reims-Monaco

*12° giornata (31 ottobre)*
Monaco-Angers
Saint-Étienne-Reims
Guingamp-Lorient
Troyes-Lyon
Nantes-Marseille
GFC Ajaccio-Bordeaux
Nice-Lille
Bastia-Caen
Rennes-PSG
Toulouse-Montpellier

*13° giornata (7 novembre)*
Angers-Rennes
Bordeaux-Monaco
Lorient-Troyes
Lille-Bastia
Montpellier-Nantes
Marseille-Nice
Lyon-Saint-Étienne
PSG-Toulouse
Caen-Guingamp
Reims-GFC Ajaccio


*14° giornata (21 novembre)*
Monaco-Nantes
Saint-Étienne-Marseille
Guingamp-Toulouse
Troyes-Lille
Lorient-PSG
Montpellier-Reims
Nice-Lyon
Bastia-GFC Ajaccio
Caen-Angers
Rennes-Bordeaux


*15° giornata (28 novembre)*
Angers-Lille
Saint-Étienne-Guingamp
Bordeaux-Caen
Nantes-Bastia
GFC Ajaccio-Lorient
Marseille-Monaco
Lyon-Montpellier
PSG-Troyes
Reims-Rennes
Toulouse-Nice


*16° giornata (2 dicembre)*
Angers-PSG
Monaco-Caen
Guingamp-Reims
Troyes-Toulouse
Lorient-Nice
Nantes-Lyon
Lille-Saint-Étienne
Montpellier-GFC Ajaccio
Bastia-Bordeaux
Rennes-Marseille


*17° giornata (5 dicembre)*
Saint-Étienne-Rennes
Bordeaux-Guingamp
GFC Ajaccio-Nantes
Nice-PSG
Marseille-Montpellier
Lyon-Angers
Bastia-Monaco
Caen-Lille
Reims-Troyes
Toulouse-Lorient


*18° giornata (12 dicembre)*
Angers-Bordeaux
Monaco-Saint-Étienne
Troyes-Bastia
Nantes-Toulouse
Lille-Lorient
Montpellier-Guingamp
Marseille-GFC Ajaccio
PSG-Lyon
Reims-Nice
Rennes-Caen


*19° giornata (19 dicembre)*
Saint-Étienne-Angers
Guingamp-Rennes
Troyes-Monaco
Bordeaux-Marseille
Lorient-Nantes
GFC Ajaccio-Lyon
Nice-Montpellier
Bastia-Reims
Caen-PSG
Toulouse-Lille

*20° giornata (9 gennaio 2016)
*Angers - Caen
Monaco - GFC Ajaccio
Nantes - Saint-Etienne
Lille - Nice
Montpellier - Bordeaux
Marseille - Guingamp
Lyon - Troyes
PSG - Bastia
Reims - Toulouse
Rennes - Lorient

*21° giornata (16 gennaio)
*Saint-Etienne - Lyon
Guingamp - Nantes
Troyes - Rennes
Bordeaux - Lille
Lorient - Monaco
GFC Ajaccio - Reims
Nice - Angers
Bastia - Montpellier
Caen - Marseille
Toulouse - PSG

*22° giornata (23 gennaio)
*Monaco - Toulouse
Guingamp - Bastia
Nantes - Bordeaux
Lille - Troyes
Montpellier - Caen
Nice - Lorient
Lyon - Marseille
PSG - Angers
Reims - Saint-Etienne
Rennes - GFC Ajaccio

*23° giornata (30 gennaio)
*Angers - Monaco
Saint-Etienne - PSG
Troyes - Nantes
Bordeaux - Rennes
Lorient - Reims
GFC Ajaccio - Montpellier
Marseille - Lille
Bastia - Lyon
Caen - Nice
Toulouse - Guingamp

*24° giornata (mercoledi 3 febbraio)
*Monaco - Bastia
Guingamp - Troyes
Nantes - GFC Ajaccio
Lille - Caen
Montpellier - Marseille
Nice - Toulouse
Lyon - Bordeaux
PSG - Lorient
Reims - Angers
Rennes - Saint-Etienne

*25° giornata (6 febbraio)
*Angers - Lyon
Monaco - Nice
Bordeaux - Saint-Etienne
Lorient - Montpellier
GFC Ajaccio - Guingamp
Lille - Rennes
OM - PSG
Bastia - Troyes
Caen - Reims
Toulouse – Nantes

*26° giornata (13 febbraio)
*Saint-Etienne - Monaco
Guingamp - Bordeaux
Troyes - GFC Ajaccio
Nantes - Lorient
Montpellier- Toulouse
Nice - Marseille
Lyon - Caen
PSG - Lille
Reims - Bastia
Rennes – Angers

*27° giornata (20 febbraio)*
Angers - Montpellier
Monaco - Troyes
Bordeaux - Nice
Lorient - Guingamp
Lille - Lyon
Marseille - Saint-Etienne
PSG - Reims
Bastia - Nantes
Caen - Rennes
Toulouse - GFC Ajaccio

*28° giornata (27 febbraio)*
Saint-Etienne - Caen
Guingamp - Angers
Troyes - Lorient
Nantes - Monaco
GFC Ajaccio - Marseille
Montpellier - Lille
Nice - Bastia
Lyon - PSG
Reims - Bordeaux
Toulouse - Rennes

*29° giornata (5 marzo)*
Angers - Saint-Etienne
Bordeaux - Ajaccio
Lille - Reims
Nice - Troyes
Marseille - Toulouse
Lyon - Guingamp
PSG - Montpellier
Bastia - Lorient
Caen - Monaco
Rennes – Nantes

*30° giornata (12 marzo)*
Monaco - Reims
Guingamp - Saint-Etienne
Troyes - PSG
Lorient - Marseille
Nantes - Angers
GFC Ajaccio - Caen
Montpellier - Nice
Bastia - Lille
Rennes - Lyon
Toulouse - Bordeaux

*31° giornata (19 marzo)*
Angers - Lorient
Saint-Etienne - Montpellier
Bordeaux - Bastia
Lille - Toulouse
Nice - GFC Ajaccio
Marseille - Rennes
Lyon - Nantes
PSG - Monaco
Caen - Troyes
Reims – Guingamp

*32° giornata (2 aprile)*
Monaco - Bordeaux
Guingamp - Montpellier
Troyes - Angers
Lorient - Lyon
Nantes - Lille
GFC Ajaccio - Saint-Etienne
PSG - Nice
Bastia - Marseille
Rennes - Reims
Toulouse - Caen

*33° giornata (9 aprile)*
Angers - GFC Ajaccio
Saint-Etienne - Troyes
Guingamp - PSG
Lille - Monaco
Montpellier - Lyon
Nice - Rennes
Marseille - Bordeaux
Caen - Lorient
Reims - Nantes
Toulouse - Bastia

*34° giornata (16 aprile)*
Monaco - Marseille
Troyes - Reims
Bordeaux - Angers
Lorient - Toulouse
Nantes - Montpellier
GFC Ajaccio - Lille
Lyon - Nice
PSG - Caen
Bastia - Saint-Etienne
Rennes - Guingamp

*35° giornata (domenica 24 aprile)*
Saint-Etienne - Lorient
Guingamp - Caen
Bordeaux - PSG
GFC Ajaccio - Bastia
Lille - Angers
Montpellier - Troyes
Nice - Reims
Marseille - Nantes
Rennes - Monaco
Toulouse - Lyon

*36° giornata (30 aprile)*
Angers - Marseille
Monaco - Guingamp
Saint-Etienne - Toulouse
Troyes - Bordeaux
Lorient - Lille
Nantes - Nice
Lyon - GFC Ajaccio
PSG - Rennes
Caen - Bastia
Reims - Montpellier

*37° giornata (sabato 7 maggio)*
Bordeaux - Lorient
Nantes - Caen
GFC Ajaccio - PSG
Lille - Guingamp
Montpellier - Rennes
Nice - Saint-Etienne
Marseille - Reims
Lyon - Monaco
Bastia - Angers
Toulouse - Troyes

*38° giornata (sabato 14 maggio)*
Angers - Toulouse
Monaco - Montpellier
Saint-Etienne - Lille
Guingamp - Nice
Troyes - Marseille
Lorient - GFC Ajaccio
PSG - Nantes
Caen - Bordeaux
Reims - Lyon
Rennes - Bastia


----------



## pennyhill (5 Agosto 2015)

W el Loco.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Agosto 2015)

della prima giornata, ho visto che su rete 4 trasmettono in chiaro psg- lille, a chi interessasse.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Agosto 2015)

*Stasera Lille - PSG in diretta su Rete 4 ore 20.00*


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)




----------



## pennyhill (26 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



_La mia generazione ha perso_


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Fekir sta uccidendo da solo il Caen


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Giustamente il PSG pareggia proprio quando mi ero giocato la vittoria dato che non faccio mai schedine.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Settembre 2015)

Il campionato Francese secondo me per tattica , e. Il 2º dopo quello itliano, come incartano le partite le piccole francesi non le incarta quasi nessuno


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Settembre 2015)




----------



## pennyhill (1 Ottobre 2015)

Ritorno in nazionale.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ben Arfa quest'anno dispensa perle


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ma Kurzawa si è rotto o cosa, su transfermarkt cè scritto che il titolare è Maxwell


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Ottobre 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ritorno in nazionale.



Rispetto per Diarra , si parla sempre di un ex numero 10 del Real


----------



## pennyhill (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ma Kurzawa si è rotto o cosa, su transfermarkt cè scritto che il titolare è Maxwell



Ha giocato più di Alex Sandro. 

Comunque ha due giocatori per ruolo, nel caso dei terzini: Aurier/van Der Wiel e Kurzawa/Maxwell, giusto farli ruotare, tanto il campionato è già vinto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Ottobre 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ha giocato più di Alex Sandro.
> 
> Comunque ha due giocatori per ruolo, nel caso dei terzini Aurier/van Der Wiel e Kurzawa/Maxwell, giusto farli ruotare, tanto il campionato è già vinto.


Ma che dici il campionato lo vince l'Angers


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Ottobre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:*


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Che campionato ridicolo. La squadra più seria dista già 10 punti dal PSG ad ottobre


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Ottobre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Novembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Novembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Novembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Novembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## S.1899 (29 Novembre 2015)

voi seguite molto la Ligue 1 ? Sono curioso perche io la guardo perche vivo a Parigi dunque mi sembra normale di seguire la Ligue 1 ma voi vi interesate al campionato francese ? o solo al PSG ?


----------



## kolao95 (29 Novembre 2015)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> voi seguite molto la Ligue 1 ? Sono curioso perche io la guardo perche vivo a Parigi dunque mi sembra normale di seguire la Ligue 1 ma voi vi interesate al campionato francese ? o solo al PSG ?



Normalmente no, non seguo neanche il PSG.. Mi limito a guardare qualche partita se ce l'ho sulla schedina


----------



## S.1899 (30 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Normalmente no, non seguo neanche il PSG.. Mi limito a guardare qualche partita se ce l'ho sulla schedina



ahaha vedo vedo  posso capire che la Ligue 1 non ti interessa 
l'unica partita che posso consigliere è PSG-Marsiglia (ormai la partita è diventata squilibrata perche Parigi è ingiocabile pero rimane un bello spettacolo  )


----------



## kolao95 (30 Novembre 2015)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> ahaha vedo vedo  posso capire che la Ligue 1 non ti interessa
> l'unica partita che posso consigliere è PSG-Marsiglia (ormai la partita è diventata squilibrata perche Parigi è ingiocabile pero rimane un bello spettacolo  )



Comunque a mio avviso in Francia il calcio è cresciuto parecchio fino a qualche anno fa sia sotto il profilo tecnico che tattcio, e soprattutto è bello vedere che date spazio ai giovani.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Novembre 2015)

La Ligue 1 è il campionato , dopo la serie A in cui fare gol è difficile, o meglio , non ricordo partite finite con 6 gol , massimo 5. 
Il problema è che dopo il PSG cè veramente il vuoto, il Caen 2º dice tutto, anche se se lo merita .


----------



## S.1899 (30 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque a mio avviso in Francia il calcio è cresciuto parecchio fino a qualche anno fa sia sotto il profilo tecnico che tattcio, e soprattutto è bello vedere che date spazio ai giovani.



hai ragione, anche se dare spazio ai giovani non è stato una scelta ma una "necessità" economica (penso al Marsiglia o al Lione, o al Monaco che ha dovuto cambiare di progetto per colpa del fairplay finanziario)
ma e' vero che abbiamo avuto qualche belle sorprese (Martial, Lacazette, Fekir, Bernardo Silva, Batshuayi...)
purtroppo a un certo punto questi giovani saranno ceduti all'estero


----------



## S.1899 (30 Novembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> La Ligue 1 è il campionato , dopo la serie A in cui fare gol è difficile, o meglio , non ricordo partite finite con 6 gol , massimo 5.
> Il problema è che dopo il PSG cè veramente il vuoto, il Caen 2º dice tutto, anche se se lo merita .




infatti abbiamo molto poco spettacolo in Ligue 1! il Marsiglia-Monaco di ieri sera (3-3) è l'eccezione che conferma la regola
adesso abbiamo un campionato a due velocità (il PSG e gli altri)
L'unico "suspense" è di sapere chi andrà in Champions (a fare una figura imbarazzante )


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Dicembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Dicembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Classifica aggiornata:
> *


Che campionato triste che è diventato la ligue 1 , quest'anno è perfino peggio della Bundesliga


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Dicembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Dicembre 2015)

Quello che doveva fare la riserva a Cavani sta segnando a ripetizione


----------



## S.1899 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quello che doveva fare la riserva a Cavani sta segnando a ripetizione



il problema è che lui sbaglia 10 000 occasioni prima di segnare


----------



## Sotiris (19 Dicembre 2015)

ho guardato Caen-Psg, mamma mia che tristezza.......


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Dicembre 2015)

Il campionato francese, con la svendita totale del Monaco, e i giocatori forti del Lione ormai stufi di stare ancora lì , e privi di motivazioni è un qualcosa di aberrante, roba da rendere la Bundesliga il campionato più bello del mondo


----------



## S.1899 (19 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> ho guardato Caen-Psg, mamma mia che tristezza.......



Parigi può essere campione anche senza giocare il girone di ritorno


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Dicembre 2015)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Parigi può essere campione anche senza giocare il girone di ritorno



Per te il PSG può fare più di 102 punti della Juve di Conte ?


----------



## S.1899 (19 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Per te il PSG può fare più di 102 punti della Juve di Conte ?



Si ne so sicura 
Quest'anno stanno battento tutti i record in Ligue 1 (e hanno già battuto quello del maggior numero di punti alla metà del campionato)
Sono ingiocabili!


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Dicembre 2015)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Si ne so sicura
> Quest'anno stanno battento tutti i record in Ligue 1 (e hanno già battuto quello del maggior numero di punti alla metà del campionato)
> Sono ingiocabili!



Sono loro ingiocabili , o le altre squadre sono inguardabili? 
( chiedo per curiosità , dato che da tifoso della roma non voglio sfottere nessuna squadra in questo monento  )


----------



## S.1899 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Sono loro ingiocabili , o le altre squadre sono inguardabili?
> ( chiedo per curiosità , dato che da tifoso della roma non voglio sfottere nessuna squadra in questo monento  )



ahhaha infatti, un po' di entrambi! 
L'anno scorso non c'èra suspense ma almeno c'èrano belle squadre da guardare (come gli giovani del Lione o del Monaco e sopratutto il Marsiglia di Bielsa  )
Ma oggi il livello delle altre squadre è incredibile di mediocrità! Abbiamo il PSG e 19 squadre che giocanno la salvezza


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Parigi può essere campione anche senza giocare il girone di ritorno



esatto, ed è triste, veramente triste.
un paese come la Francia merita un campionato più equilibrato.
la scomparsa di Monaco, O.Marsiglia e Lione è preoccupante.


----------



## S.1899 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> esatto, ed è triste, veramente triste.
> un paese come la Francia merita un campionato più equilibrato.
> la scomparsa di Monaco, O.Marsiglia e Lione è preoccupante.



Si, io continuo a guardare qualche partite ma è sempre più raro
(comunque sono curiosà di vedere il percorso di Parigi in Champions e quello di Marsiglia in Europa League)


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> ahhaha infatti, un po' di entrambi!
> L'anno scorso non c'èra suspense ma almeno c'èrano belle squadre da guardare (come gli giovani del Lione o del Monaco e sopratutto il Marsiglia di Bielsa  )
> Ma oggi il livello delle altre squadre è incredibile di mediocrità! Abbiamo il PSG e 19 squadre che giocanno la salvezza


Approposito , cara [MENTION=1039]S.1899[/MENTION] , ma il Marsiglia di Bielsa com'era ? E più in generale cosa ne pensi di Bielsa


----------



## S.1899 (27 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Approposito , cara [MENTION=1039]S.1899[/MENTION] , ma il Marsiglia di Bielsa com'era ? E più in generale cosa ne pensi di Bielsa




ahh non so neanche da dovè iniziare! 

Prima che lui vieni al Marsiglia io sapevo che era l'architetto del grande Chili di oggi, che ha costruito la fondazione del Chile di Sampaoli, sapevo che Guardiola lo ha sempre ammirato... ma l'ho davvero scoperto con il suo lavoro al Atletic Bilbao (in particolare con il loro percorso in Europa League)

Dunque quando è arrivato al Marsiglia mi sono un po' più interessata alla sua carriera (un pazzo di calcio che puo' guardare 155645 video per analizzare i suoi giocatori o avversari, un'altra cosa che io avevo imparato, una cosa che mi aveva segnata : quando era il ct dell'Argentina, Bielsa era quello che aveva fatto esordire Mascherano mentre che Mascherano non aveva mai giocato con la prima squadra di River Plate !!!!)

Dunque nn vedevo l'ora di vedere il suo Marsiglia (e non mi ha delusa  )
Bielsa è la cosa più bella che sia capitato alla Ligue 1 (dall'arrivata dei Qatari al PSG) 

Ci ha offerto una dei più bella squadra mai visto in Ligue 1: pressing alto, gioco offensivo, intensità... insomma tutto cio' che non vedevamo mai in Ligue1 
Ha transformato dei pippe (come Morel Fanni) in giocatori di calcio, ho l'impressa che tutto cio che tocco diventa oro!

Nella prima metà di stagione i risultati c'èrano (ma per dire la verità anche se erano leader della Ligue1 durante diversi mesi, noi sapevamo che non saranno mai campioni di Francia... ma non importava perche vedere giocare questa squadra ogni weekend era sufficiente  ) 

Poi nella seconda metà di stagione, la squadra ha strappato, sicuramente perche al livello fisico, gli allenamenti di Bielsa erano molto esigenti (mi ricordo che Gignac aveva detto 'in settimana noi soffriamo ma lo weekend godiamo', se non mi sbaglio un giocatore del Milan aveva detto qualcosa di simile su Arrigo Sacchi?)

un'altra cosa che ho ammirato con Bielsa era la mentalità che ha portato rispetto agli arbitri, mi ricordo di una volta: era una partita importantissima, OM-OL : l'arbitro aveva annullato un gol valido a Marsiglia e aveva espulso Morel
Qualsiasi allenatore si sarebbe (a giusto titolo) lamentato in conferenza stampa. E Bielsa? Se ne andato nello spogliatoio alla fine della partita e ha detto ai suoi giocatori : _'Ok, è molto difficile di accettare l'ingiustizia ma se voi giocate cosi (avevano fatto una buona partita), voi avrete quello che meritate. Adesso nulla può calmarvi perche avete fatto una grandissima partita e non avete ottenuto quello che meritate. Accettate l'l'ingiustizia, mai avere dubbi, voi otterrete quello che meritate. Non reclamate nulla, inghiottite il veleno, voi otterrete quello che meritate._..' ( il video del suo discorso è da brividi)

(Scusi se ho parlato troppo haha ma c'è tanto da dire su Bielsa...)
Per farle breve lui è un *GRANDISSIMO* !!!!


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Dicembre 2015)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> ahh non so neanche da dovè iniziare!
> 
> Prima che lui vieni al Marsiglia io sapevo che era l'architetto del grande Chili di oggi, che ha costruito la fondazione del Chile di Sampaoli, sapevo che Guardiola lo ha sempre ammirato... ma l'ho davvero scoperto con il suo lavoro al Atletic Bilbao (in particolare con il loro percorso in Europa League)
> 
> ...


E se ti dicessi che Bielsa , è insieme a Spalletti, l'uomo candidato a diventare il nuovo allenatore della Roma ?


----------



## S.1899 (27 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> E se ti dicessi che Bielsa , è insieme a Spalletti, l'uomo candidato a diventare il nuovo allenatore della Roma ?



Davvero?? Nn lo sapevo!

a lui piacciono le sfide, le squdre da ricostruire, forse la Roma può interessarlo... ma lui chiede anche una libertà totale su l'aspetto sportivo (i dirigenti della Roma potranno concederlo questa libertà? al Marsiglia per esempio, se ne andato proprio per colpa di disaccordi con i dirigenti...)

E poi come l'ho già detto, al livello fisico, i giocatori di Bielsa soffrono perche il carico di lavoro chiesto da Bielsa è pazzesco ma *se i suoi giocatori aderiscano al suo progetto e se sacrificanno per lui*, allora vedremo un calcio eccezionale

Devo ammetere che se Bielsa vada alla Roma, io sarei un po' gelosa ma al tempo stesso se la Roma vuole vincere titoli, mi chede se Bielsa è l'allenatore ideale. Basta guardare il suo palmares per capirlo (forse si spiega perche fisicamente non possono mantenere questo ritmo una stagione intera?). Per l'anedetto ho sentito un tifoso dire : "Adoro Bielsa ma non lo vorrei nella mia squadra". 
Personalmente non andrei cosi lontano perche io sono davero fan del personaggio, ma io posso capire questo punto di vista.

E per la nota positiva, Bielsa ha lasciato un'eredità in ogni squadra in cui è stato, Marsiglia è l'eccezione che conferma la regola, (ma credo che è perche hanno ceduto tanti giocatori che erano molto importanti nello sistemo di Bielsa come Payet, Ayew, o Gignac e inoltre trovo che Michel non ha approfittato del lavoro di Bielsa ma è un'altro dibattito haha) 
Ma nonostante tutto Bielsa rimane una leggenda dal Newell's al Marsiglia (e guarda anche il Chili chi lo ha ringraziato anche dopo aver vinto la Copa America...) ed è normale perche ha lasciato un bellissimo ricordo ovunque

tu tifi la Roma, giusto? Cosa ne pensi?? Ti piacerebbe vederlo sulla panchina?


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Dicembre 2015)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Davvero?? Nn lo sapevo!
> 
> a lui piacciono le sfide, le squdre da ricostruire, forse la Roma può interessarlo... ma lui chiede anche una libertà totale su l'aspetto sportivo (i dirigenti della Roma potranno concederlo questa libertà? al Marsiglia per esempio, se ne andato proprio per colpa di disaccordi con i dirigenti...)
> 
> ...


Beh, calcolando che non vinciamo mai, e lui fa un calcio spettacolare, sì mi piacerebbe vederlo sulla nostra panchina, perchè lui è una leggenda, come dici tu ha creato dal nulla il Cile campione del Sudamerica, il Marsiglia con lui era tornato ad essere una potenza del calcio francese, e poi perchè lui le grandi imprese le sa fare ( Europa League 2012 : Arhletic Bilbao vs Manchester United, li ha battuti dia all'andata , sia al Ritorno). E poi ci sono 2 leggende su di lui: 
Pare che da oltre 20 anni, conferenze stampa organizzate pre partita a parte, non rilasci dichiarazioni ai giornalisti.
Da giovane , quando era allenatore in Argentina , si dice che si sia fatto 16.000 km in macchina per trovare giovani talenti, ed ecco in uno si questi viaggi trovo un giocatore che avrebbe fatto la storia del calcio argentino , mondiale ( e Romano) : Batistuta


----------



## S.1899 (27 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Beh, *calcolando che non vinciamo mai*, e lui fa un calcio spettacolare, sì mi piacerebbe vederlo sulla nostra panchina, perchè lui è una leggenda, come dici tu ha creato dal nulla il Cile campione del Sudamerica, il Marsiglia con lui era tornato ad essere una potenza del calcio francese, e poi perchè lui le grandi imprese le sa fare ( Europa League 2012 : Arhletic Bilbao vs Manchester United, li ha battuti dia all'andata , sia al Ritorno). E poi ci sono 2 leggende su di lui:
> Pare che da oltre 20 anni, conferenze stampa organizzate pre partita a parte, non rilasci dichiarazioni ai giornalisti.
> Da giovane , quando era allenatore in Argentina , si dice che si sia fatto 16.000 km in macchina per trovare giovani talenti, ed ecco in uno si questi viaggi trovo un giocatore che avrebbe fatto la storia del calcio argentino , mondiale ( e Romano) : Batistuta




    


Non conoscevo questa storia su Batistuta, ma è davvero incredibile!
Comunque se Bielsa vada alla Roma non sarà solo un regalo per la Roma ma anche per tutta la Serie A
con lui ogni partita era una festa


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Dicembre 2015)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Non conoscevo questa storia su Batistuta, ma è davvero incredibile!
> Comunque se Bielsa vada alla Roma non sarà solo un regalo per la Roma ma anche per tutta la Serie A
> con lui ogni partita era una festa


La prima parte era la più giusta 
Comunque Bielsa sarebbe una manna dal cielo, Garcia ( che io ritengo un allenatore tutto sommato bravo ( almeno rispetto a queli che girano in Premier ), purtroppo sta perdendo di mano la situazione),ormai mi fa annoiare di vedere le partite della Roma.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Dicembre 2015)

Burdisso disse che i giocatori a Roma in allenamento non si impegnano e uno come Bielsa non credo accetterebbe ciò.. Per me sarebbe un'avventura che finirebbe subito. Gli allenatori che fanno lavorare tanto i giocatori sono mal visti a Trigoria..


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Burdisso disse che i giocatori a Roma in allenamento non si impegnano e uno come Bielsa non credo accetterebbe ciò.. Per me sarebbe un'avventura che finirebbe subito. Gli allenatori che fanno lavorare tanto i giocatori sono mal visti a Trigoria..



Allora neanche Capello era ben accetto  , eppure ha vinto, e sinceramente paura di uno come Capello come si fa ( o faceva ad avercela?)


----------



## kolao95 (27 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Allora neanche Capello era ben accetto  , eppure ha vinto, e sinceramente paura di uno come Capello come si fa ( o faceva ad avercela?)



Sì, ma parliamo di quanti anni fa? quasi quindici, a Roma c'era gente come Candela, Samuel, Batistuta, Tommasi, ecc. gente che aveva voglia di fare. Ora si sa chi comanda lo spogliatoio: De Rossi, ed è lui uno di quelli che mandò via Zeman.


----------



## S.1899 (27 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> La prima parte era la più giusta
> Comunque Bielsa sarebbe una manna dal cielo, Garcia ( che io ritengo un allenatore tutto sommato bravo ( almeno rispetto a queli che girano in Premier ), purtroppo sta perdendo di mano la situazione),ormai mi fa annoiare di vedere le partite della Roma.



Ahh posso capirti...
se Bielsa vada alla Roma io sarei la prima a guardare le sue partite tutti gli weekend


----------



## S.1899 (27 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Burdisso disse che i giocatori a Roma in allenamento non si impegnano e uno come Bielsa non credo accetterebbe ciò.. Per me sarebbe un'avventura che finirebbe subito. Gli allenatori che fanno lavorare tanto i giocatori sono mal visti a Trigoria..



infatti se i giocatori nn aderiscano al suo progetto si scontrano contro un muro...
Ma quello che temo di più sarebbe la relazione Sabtini-Bielsa. Se Bielsa non si sente rispetatto/abbastanza libero sul piano sportivo lui se ne andrà subito 
Pensate che la Roma puo' offrirgli queste garanzie? nn lo so


----------



## The Ripper (27 Dicembre 2015)

vedo ora per la prima volta la classifica della Ligue 1
Angers, Caen, Nizza, St.Etienne... ma che è????
Ok che sono tutte in pochi punti, ma è una roba allucinante.
Da registrare il calo del Lione clamoroso, molto più del Marsiglia se consideriamo anche il mercato (a Marsiglia si son visti partire Ayew, Imbula, Gignac, Payet e Lemina... a Lione il solo Njie, ma hanno preso Valbuena, Darder e hanno tenuto Lacazette e Fekir)...
Oddio leggo sempre ora chi è l'allenatore del Lione e capisco...

p.s. Bielsa è libero? Che bello sarebbe averlo


----------



## S.1899 (27 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vedo ora per la prima volta la classifica della Ligue 1
> Angers, Caen, Nizza, St.Etienne... ma che è????
> Ok che sono tutte in pochi punti, ma è una roba allucinante.
> Da registrare il calo del Lione clamoroso, molto più del Marsiglia se consideriamo anche il mercato (a Marsiglia si son visti partire Ayew, Imbula, Gignac, Payet e Lemina... a Lione il solo Njie, ma hanno preso Valbuena, Darder e hanno tenuto Lacazette e Fekir)...
> ...




Bah infatti hai ben riassunto i casi di Lyon e Marsiglia

Queste ultime giornate l'OM se la sta cavando abbastanza bene quando sono in trasferta ma stranamente nn riescono a confermare al Velodrome
Come l'hai detto hanno perso molto giocatori importanti, la squadra è in costruzione e Michel non ha ancora saputo trarre il massimo dai suoi giocatori
Per Lyon infatti è stato un disastro totale ma forse il nuovo stadio ed il nuovo allenatore porteranno un po' di freschezza in Gennaio...

Poi le squadre come Caen o Anger sono davvero meritevole (anche se non necessariamente gradevole da vedere giocare) ma giocanno con solidarità e solidità e si sono anche rivelati qualche buone sorprese (come Romain Thomas, Cheik N'Doye o Andy Delort)
E poi c'è il Nizza di Ben Arfa chi gioca il calcio piu' bello di Ligue 1 questa stagione! (il PSG non conta)

Si si Bielsa è libero!! lo vuoi al Milan?? personalmente non so se sia una buona idea (rilegge i miei ultimi messaggi su questo topic e tu capirrai perche parlo cosi haha...)


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Gennaio 2016)

Coppa di francia il Monaco vince 10-2 e Lacina Traorè fa 4 gol in 45 minuti del primo tempo, prima di farsi espellere al 1 minuto del secondo.   
Capisco essere una squadra di livello inferiore( anche amatoriale in questo caso) , compredo il farsi fare 10 gol,( anzi bravi a farne 2 almeno), ma farsi fare 4 gol da Lacina Traorè è troppo anche per loro. [MENTION=1039]S.1899[/MENTION]


----------



## S.1899 (4 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Coppa di francia il Monaco vince 10-2 e Lacina Traorè fa 4 gol in 45 minuti del primo tempo, prima di farsi espellere al 1 minuto del secondo.
> Capisco essere una squadra di livello inferiore( anche amatoriale in questo caso) , compredo il farsi fare 10 gol,( anzi bravi a farne 2 almeno), ma farsi fare 4 gol da Lacina Traorè è troppo anche per loro. [MENTION=1039]S.1899[/MENTION]



ahahahhahhahaaa hai visto 
(per scherzare) dei monesgachi hanno publicato una foto di Lewandoski con la didascalia : "_Sollevato dopo aver visto che Traroé aveva segnato soltanto 4 gol" _


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Gennaio 2016)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> ahahahhahhahaaa hai visto
> (per scherzare) dei monesgachi hanno publicato una foto di Lewandoski con la didascalia : "_Sollevato dopo aver visto che Traroé aveva segnato soltanto 4 gol" _



 visto


----------



## S.1899 (4 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> visto



sono pazzi  ...


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Classifica aggiornata:
> *



Campionato combattutissimo  
Perfino la Bundesliga è meno scontata della Ligue 1


----------



## 13-33 (19 Gennaio 2016)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Bah infatti hai ben riassunto i casi di Lyon e Marsiglia
> 
> Queste ultime giornate l'OM se la sta cavando abbastanza bene quando sono in trasferta ma stranamente nn riescono a confermare al Velodrome
> Come l'hai detto hanno perso molto giocatori importanti, la squadra è in costruzione e Michel non ha ancora saputo trarre il massimo dai suoi giocatori
> ...


Hanno fatto bene l'anno scorso pero il livello di molti giocatori e discreto pure molto di loro si prendono per gente che no sono ancora i nuovi acquisti no sono state accalto bene del zoccolo duro. Hanno una difesa che fa ridere a centrocampo sono discreti solo davanti si salvano Lacazette e buono pero crede di esser un fuoriclasse Fekir manca tantissimo lui e veramente forte.


----------



## S.1899 (19 Gennaio 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto bene l'anno scorso pero il livello di molti giocatori e discreto pure *molto di loro si prendono per gente che no sono ancora* i nuovi acquisti no sono state accalto bene del zoccolo duro. Hanno una difesa che fa ridere a centrocampo sono discreti solo davanti si salvano Lacazette e buono pero crede di esser un fuoriclasse Fekir manca tantissimo lui e veramente forte.


 
Beauvue? Ferri? Grenier? Tolisso? 
si hai raggione Fekir è da lontano il miglior giocatore della squadra


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Beauvue? Ferri? Grenier? Tolisso?
> si hai raggione Fekir è da lontano il miglior giocatore della squadra



3dei primi 4 sono pietosi, per me Grenier si salva.
Fekir è un grandissimo giocatore


----------



## 13-33 (19 Gennaio 2016)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Beauvue? Ferri? Grenier? Tolisso?
> si hai raggione Fekir è da lontano il miglior giocatore della squadra


Umtiti Gonalons anche Grenier e stato stra-pompato per le punizioni segnate le calcia bene pero nel gioco no e granche.


----------



## S.1899 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> 3dei primi 4 sono pietosi, per me Grenier si salva.
> Fekir è un grandissimo giocatore



Lo trovo sopravalutto, c'èra un tempo in cui mi piaceva (in particolare quando giocava affianco a Gourcuff). Ma anche se ha talento, lui manca di regolarità (ammeto che non è stato aiuto dalle sue molteplice ferite ...)


----------



## S.1899 (19 Gennaio 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Umtiti Gonalons anche Grenier e stato stra-pompato per le punizioni segnate le calcia bene pero nel gioco no e granche.



Concordo su Grenier! 

Posso crederti per Umtiti ma Gonalons ?


----------



## DannySa (19 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Classifica aggiornata:
> *



La seconda ha 36 punti? mi sembrano pochissimi arrivati a questo punto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La seconda ha 36 punti? mi sembrano pochissimi arrivati a questo punto.



Se il campionato fosse equilibrato è un punteggio che ci potrebbe stare ( se non ci fossereo il Troyes già ultimo, e il PSG già campione sarebbe il campionato più interressante d'europa  )


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> molteplice ferite ...)



Di Guerra?


----------



## DannySa (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Se il campionato fosse equilibrato è un punteggio che ci potrebbe stare ( se non ci fossereo il Troyes già ultimo, e il PSG già campione sarebbe il campionato più interressante d'europa  )



Chiaro esempio del perché molti francesi tifano squadre estere da una vita.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Chiaro esempio del perché molti francesi tifano squadre estere da una vita.



Ora tiferanno il PSG


----------



## S.1899 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Di Guerra?



ahahahaha avevo un *piccolo *dubbio 
non conosco la parola giusta


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> ahahahaha avevo un *piccolo *dubbio
> non conosco la parola giusta



 fa niente


----------



## S.1899 (19 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Chiaro esempio del perché molti francesi tifano squadre estere da una vita.



infatti! 



Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ora tiferanno il PSG



Personalmente sto di parigi ma non ho mai tifato per loro
E non ho visto neanche persone "cambiare" di squadra di cuore (perchè ovviamente non è possibile) ma direi che ho visto delle persone che se interessavano al calcio_ a metà_ diventare dei appassionati del PSG


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> infatti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beh il PsG è l'unica squadra seria francese , le altre sono un accozzaglia di mediocri senza speranza  con qualche giocatore giovane forte in 3/4 squadre sparse


----------



## S.1899 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Beh il PsG è l'unica squadra seria francese , le altre sono un accozzaglia di mediocri senza speranza  con qualche giocatore giovane forte in 3/4 squadre sparse



Si ovviamente ma non tiffiamo una squadra perche è la più competitiva del campionato! (da tifoso della roma dovresti saperlo haha  )


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2016)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> ahahahaha avevo un *piccolo *dubbio
> non conosco la parola giusta



Infortunio.


----------



## S.1899 (19 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infortunio.



ahhhhhhhhhhh ovviamente!!    
Grazie mille  !


----------



## 13-33 (19 Gennaio 2016)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Personalmente sto di parigi ma non ho mai tifato per loro
> E non ho visto neanche persone "cambiare" di squadra di cuore (perchè ovviamente non è possibile) ma direi che ho visto delle persone che se interessavano al calcio_ a metà_ diventare dei appassionati del PSG


Quasi tutto Parigi adesso tifa per il PSG tantissimi occasionali rivendicano di esser tifosi del PSG ma no conosco nemeno 10 giocatori prima del acquisto del club dal Qatar, basta andare al parc des princes per capire che no sono tifosi vanno allo stadio come al teatro.


----------



## S.1899 (19 Gennaio 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Quasi tutto Parigi adesso tifa per il PSG tantissimi occasionali rivendicano di esser tifosi del PSG ma no conosco nemeno 10 giocatori prima del acquisto del club dal Qatar, basta andare al parc des princes per capire che no sono tifosi vanno allo stadio come al teatro.



esattamente!
Poi c'è anche il plan Leproux che ha distrutto l'anima del Parc e questo a aperto la porta ai tifosi occasionali come lo dici


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Si ovviamente ma non tiffiamo una squadra perche è la più competitiva del campionato! (da tifoso della roma dovresti saperlo haha  )


----------



## 13-33 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Il plan Leproux (con il supporto di Sarkosy grande tifoso del PSG) e stato il primo passo "indispensabile" (purtroppo) verso la cessione del club al Qatar loro no volevano esser proprietario d un club con tifosi che potevano esser "pericolosi" a la stesso tempo con l'acquisti di grande giocatore portare nuova gente allo stadio e questo è accaduto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Il plan Leproux (con il supporto di Sarkosy grande tifoso del PSG) e stato il primo passo "indispensabile" (purtroppo) verso la cessione del club al Qatar loro no volevano esser proprietario d un club con tifosi che potevano esser "pericolosi" a la stesso tempo con l'acquisti di grande giocatore portare nuova gente allo stadio e questo è accaduto.



 quindi il PSG se non fosse stato per Sarkosy sarebbe rimasto una squadretta


----------



## 13-33 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> quindi il PSG se non fosse stato per Sarkosy sarebbe rimasto una squadretta


Diciamo che lui con rapporti speciali a facilitato l'arrivo del Qatar nel club che lui tifa e che aveva una proprieta che no metteva soldi per acquistare giocatori importante !!! 
Basta vdedere quante volte e andado allo stadio anche in trasferta a Londra contro il Chelsea l'anno scorso.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che lui con rapporti speciali a facilitato l'arrivo del Qatar nel club che lui tifa e che aveva una proprieta che no metteva soldi per acquistare giocatori importante !!!
> Basta vdedere quante volte e andado allo stadio anche in trasferta a Londra contro il Chelsea l'anno scorso.



Ah capito , grazie per la spiegazione


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2016)

Gol pazzesco di Di Maria!!!!


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Gol pazzesco di Di Maria!!!!


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


>



Subito dopo quel golazzo ne ha fatto un altro in pallonetto! Bellissimo pure quello! Di Maria


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Subito dopo quel golazzo ne ha fatto un altro in pallonetto! Bellissimo pure quello! Di Maria



Grandissimo giocatore


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma il Psg ha 30 punti di vantaggio ??? Hahaga


----------



## 13-33 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma il Psg ha 30 punti di vantaggio ??? Hahaga


Con le riserve ne avrebbe almeno 7/8 !!! 
Sono troppi superiori e gli altri "big" stanno facendo un discreto campionato (Monaco) e OL e Om campionato molto deludente.


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Gennaio 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Con le riserve ne avrebbe almeno 7/8 !!!
> Sono troppi superiori e gli altri "big" stanno facendo un discreto campionato (Monaco) e OL e Om campionato molto deludente.



Il PSG come squadra è secondo me è ( al pari della Juve ) la 4º squadra al mondo dietro sol al Barcellona, Bayern e Real Madrid. 
Le altre squadre francesi forti invece, farebbero immensa fatica ad arrivare nei primi 3 posti in serie A, per non parlare di quelle dall'ottavo posto in giù


----------



## 13-33 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Il Milan in Ligue 1 quest'anno seconde potrebbe arrivare ho detto tutto...


----------



## pennyhill (24 Gennaio 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Con le riserve ne avrebbe almeno 7/8 !!!
> Sono troppi superiori e gli altri "big" stanno facendo un discreto campionato (Monaco) e OL e Om campionato molto deludente.



Big tra "" è perfetto.  Prendo in prestito da altro topic:


PSG quarto. Sono unica squadra francese nelle prime 30 posizioni.


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Gennaio 2016)

Nel PSG giovanile intanto si sta mettendo in mostra il 2ºgenito di Weah , che molti addetti ai lavori reputano un fenomeno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Gennaio 2016)

campionato equilibratissimo


----------



## Dany20 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Mamma mia che scarsezza questo campionato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Gol pazzesco di Di Maria contro il tolosa


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2016)

PSG mostruoso. Il campionato è scarso eh, però questa squadra si è ritagliata uno spazietto nei libri di storia calcistica.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> PSG mostruoso. Il campionato è scarso eh, però questa squadra si è ritagliata uno spazietto nei libri di storia calcistica.



Questi possono battere il record assoluto dei 103 punti del Celtic del 2002, e rivincere tutte lo coppe francesi  
Pochi cavoli, gli sceicchi del PSG sono stati i più furbi, hanno creato una squadra da sogno, pian piano nel tempo, facendo si anche loro delle follie ( David Luiz 60 milioni su tutte) ma facendo anche dei colpi clamorosi ( non vorrei ricordarlo, ma il duo Ibra -Silva pagato meno di Luiz  ), e da un po manco stanno strapagando i giocatori, ( a differenza degli sceicchi scemi del City)


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## pennyhill (8 Febbraio 2016)

Ieri centrocampo con soli mancini per il psg  con Rabiot-Motta-Matuidi.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> PSG mostruoso. Il campionato è scarso eh, però questa squadra si è ritagliata uno spazietto nei libri di storia calcistica.



Si però ieri hanno davvero fatto pena. Ho visto tutta la partita e non meritavano affatto di vincere. Poi Di Maria come sempre ha fatto un bel gol, ma se non ci fosse stato lui sarebbe finita 1 a 1. Partita anche da 4 in pagella per Dio Zlatan se non fosse per assist e gol che fanno lievitare il voto a 7. 
Trapp penoso sul gol di Cabella.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si però ieri hanno davvero fatto pena. Ho visto tutta la partita e non meritavano affatto di vincere. Poi Di Maria come sempre ha fatto un bel gol, ma se non ci fosse stato lui sarebbe finita 1 a 1. Partita anche da 4 in pagella per Dio Zlatan se non fosse per assist e gol che fanno lievitare il voto a 7.
> Trapp penoso sul gol di Cabella.



Vero, ho visto solo gli highlights. Anche Thiago ha sbagliato qualcosa. Comunque è forse la seconda squadra di Francia, l'OM.


----------



## DannySa (8 Febbraio 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ieri centrocampo con soli mancini per il psg  con Rabiot-Motta-Matuidi.



Intanto Motta, il quasi 34 enne, è ancora una pedina importante di questo Psg.
Ma Verratti non gioca più?


----------



## Torros (8 Febbraio 2016)

Verratti ha la pubalgia, il Psg senza di lui va in palla e ieri si è visto. Perdevano palloni a centrocampo in continuazione quando pressati.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Marzo 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

il peggior campionato d'Europa


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2016)

* Classifica aggiornata:*


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Aprile 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Aprile 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Aprile 2016)

* Classifica aggiornata:*


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Aprile 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:*


----------

